# Wood chunks



## amos moses (Dec 21, 2007)

I have some apple tree logs that I would like to use to smoke a ham and a turkey. I have seen reference to wood chunks and wondered if someone could give me an idea of what size these would be as here I haven't been able to find wood chunks to buy commerically, it's either chips, sawdust or pellets. Also should I leave the bark on the wood or take it off?

Any assistance greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys.

Have a good Christmas and a great Hogmanay.

Amos Moses
Scotland


----------



## jts70 (Dec 21, 2007)

Amos,

Cut them into fist size chunks, you can leave the bark on. make sure the wood is seasoned. You do not want to use "green" wood. Have you checked Home Depot , Lowes even Wal-Mart carry chunks of wood, around here they generally carry hickory or mesquite . Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## ron50 (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Apple is a great wood for smoking very mild and goes well with pork and poultry.

The chunk size can vary, anywhere from fist size to a 2 x 2 size is fine.

Bark or no bark is always debated. Some feel it makes the smoke bitter but i haven't found that in my experience as long as the wood is free of mold or rot.


----------



## flash (Dec 21, 2007)

Wood chunks can be varying sizes. Out of a commercial bag I might see a 1 by 2 inch piece and a 3 by 3 inch piece. You can even use alittle bigger. It's not really a rocket science.


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 21, 2007)

There are a lot of friendly folks with tons of knowledge here so enjoy the ride.

I cut my wood up in 1" cubes on my band saw.  That is what works for me but I'm sure you will get lots of opinions.  Cut up some different sizes and see what works the best for you...


----------



## amos moses (Dec 21, 2007)

The wood has been cut for about 9 months so well seasoned.

Thanks for the advice.

Amos Moses


----------



## stlouisstylebbq (Dec 21, 2007)

I love the taste of apple wood smoked meat.  I use it exclusively.  I think the key to using logs, chips, chunks, or pellets is to limit the amount of oxygen the wood recieves.  I place my logs right on the charcoal using the indirect method of cooking.  
I have a hard time finding apple wood consistantly so I switched to 100% apple wood pellets.  Found them on ebay pretty cheap for the amount of smoke you get.  Here is what I did.  I went to a plumbing supply store and bought a pipe nipple.  1.5 inch by 6 inch long.  2 caps for the pipe nipple.  Try to get black steel pipe (not galvanized) might be hard to find.  When I got home I drilled a 5/32nd hole in one if the caps filled the pipe with wood pellets and put one cap on each end of the nipple.  Looks like a small pipe bomb.  I built a fire in my Weber.  once the coals were good and hot I put the bomb in the fire.  It gets about 45 min of smoke out of it.  If you must use galvanized pipe and fittings, you must burn off the galvinization before you use it around meat. 

Hope this helps.  Remeber if the wood is on fire its not smoking.  Keep the oxygen out of the pit.


----------



## stlouisstylebbq (Dec 21, 2007)

I love the taste of apple wood smoked meat. I use it exclusively. I think the key to using logs, chips, chunks, or pellets is to limit the amount of oxygen the wood recieves. I place my logs right on the charcoal using the indirect method of cooking. 
I have a hard time finding apple wood consistantly so I switched to 100% apple wood pellets. Found them on ebay pretty cheap for the amount of smoke you get. Here is what I did. I went to a plumbing supply store and bought a pipe nipple. 1.5 inch by 6 inch long. 2 caps for the pipe nipple. Try to get black steel pipe (not galvanized) might be hard to find. When I got home I drilled a 5/32nd hole in one if the caps filled the pipe with wood pellets and put one cap on each end of the nipple. Looks like a small pipe bomb. I built a fire in my Weber. once the coals were good and hot I put the bomb in the fire. It gets about 45 min of smoke out of it. If you must use galvanized pipe and fittings, you must burn off the galvinization before you use it around meat. 

Hope this helps. Remeber if the wood is on fire its not smoking. Keep the oxygen out of the pit.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Let us know how it works out for you


----------



## pescadero (Dec 21, 2007)

Somehow I missed your arrival.  Will extend a belated welcome to you now.

Skip


----------



## 2bikemike (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow I wonder if Home Depot, Lowes or Wal-mart have stores in Scotland?
How about it Amos?


----------



## richtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, I guess I best not have "one for the road"   ;{)


----------



## amos moses (Dec 22, 2007)

We don't have Home Depot or Lowes here. Asda, a food and clothing store, is a subsidiary of Wal-Mart but don't think they sell barbequeing/smoking equipment, except maybe in the summer.

Will let you know how I get on with the apple wood.

Amos Moses


----------

